# My recovery hopefully can help you



## StevoBoylo (Mar 29, 2017)

Hi all,

I am new to this group and id like to share my recovery from PD,AD,DP and DR. First I think its great that everyone can come together and share there experiences to help others...I'll try not to make it too long ????

Im Stephen from Ireland living now in Vancouver. I am now 32years old and a Functional Diagnostic nutritionist/ Holistic lifestyle coach and personal trainer.

3 years ago I got my first panic attack from a stressful situation I got myself into. I moved to Vancouver to start my business as a personal trainer and ran into visa issues along with other complications that would have crashed my business leaving me no other choice but to head home. The first panic attack felt like it came out of nowhere. It hit me just one Saturday walking through the town with my friend while casually chatting.

I'll never forget that feeling of fright, I as convinced I was taking a heart attack. I just took off ran to the nearest hospital thinking this is the end. They gave me some drugs and sent me home and the next morning as soon as I woke I had a full blown panic attack again that led to a panic disorder 24/7.

After a few weeks of this the DP/DR and Anxiety disorder kicked in. as well as racing thoughts that left me scared of myself... every waking second was hell.

This went on for about 6months before I turned it around and started to make progress. I want to share with you what I done to recover and hope you get something out of it. Since recovering I am now a Functional Diagnostic nutritionist/ Holistic lifestyle coach and hope to be able to ad some tips on wellness and lifestyle to the group.


----------



## Limes7 (Feb 19, 2017)

Then share with us what helped you pls... .D


----------



## Cassiekiyomi (Jun 17, 2013)

Hi! so glad to hear youve recovered! what were some ways that helped you?


----------



## Lostherheart (Jan 23, 2017)

What happened to this guy??


----------



## XBrave (Oct 28, 2016)

glad u recovered. tips ?


----------

